# Well.....here she is....



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

After a 300 mile drive home.....and killing half the fly/bug population en route.....we made it back!

j.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Best you clean it before next weekends Ace Cafe meet :thumbsup:

Best regards Alan


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Ooooo la la , that's s e x y and a half , congrats mate, and no I'm not jealous at all :flame: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Opps just seen its been canceled :nervous:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great....:clap:


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Good effort. Great colour. Looks clean for a 300 mile journey. They are a killer to keep them that way though. Enjoy it. They are quite fantastic as you can now appreciate.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice one James, Black does look the nuts, time to bang on some carbon mate!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

time to visit the new projects(SVM) section 

looks great  enjoy


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

She's absolutely gorgeous!

Hopefully no jealous thugs key her.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Shame it is not in parking bay 35. 

Nice one, you must be well pleased

Now for the slippery slope


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope you don't like that feeling of money in the bank...i said this would be the car that would not get touched...lasted 3 months....now spending way too much on it....you will struggle to resist reading everything on here....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Alan said:


> Best you clean it before next weekends Ace Cafe meet :thumbsup:



*CANCELLED ALAN ... CANCELLED* 


Looking good though James, now sign up to be a proper member :thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> I hope you don't like that feeling of money in the bank...i said this would be the car that would not get touched...lasted 3 months....now spending way too much on it....you will struggle to resist reading everything on here....


Second that ;-(


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

bhp said:


> Nice one James, Black does look the nuts, time to bang on some carbon mate!


Oh i cant stretch to anything as luxurious as carbon fibre matey, when i need a carbon fix i ll just have to settle for looking at your car! 

Thanks for all the nice comments chaps, sympathetic lighting and lucky angle make the car look cleaner than it is! 

j.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

how would you compare the drive with the M3? What was the first thing you noticed that was so different or otherwise?


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Saunders said:


> Good effort. Great colour. Looks clean for a 300 mile journey. They are a killer to keep them that way though. Enjoy it. They are quite fantastic as you can now appreciate.



Tomorrow if the weather is alright i ll give it a clean up and see how bad the swirls are....

i ll pop down and see robbie at some point for a coffee and some pointers/products to try and keep it in top nick.

j.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> how would you compare the drive with the M3? What was the first thing you noticed that was so different or otherwise?


crafty edit nigel 

Love my M3, infact love all the m3s i ve had over the years, always liked how involving the driving experience is, raw, high revving nature (E46), and the split personality of the E92 make for a great car, but fast progress in both cars is hard work, got to work the car hard to get anywhere. Dont get me wrong thats part of the appeal, but can be tiresome all the same. Perhaps after 6 (iirc) m3s its time for a change.....

j.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> how would you compare the drive with the M3? What was the first thing you noticed that was so different or otherwise?


There is NO comparison, James has bought the 'Beast' and is going to get *Best* and the M3 is simply a distant memory and will only show itself when the pictures appear on the electronic frame in his living room...

Well done, the car looks the nuts and welcome to our world of spirited driving without bad karma...:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

That looks superb James, the best colour to


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy mate.


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

*Real Nice*

You won't be dissapointed. I had mine for just over a month now and I love it.

Get a Cobb Tune and a Y Pipe, the car is mental but drives even smoother. Lots of attention from people compared to a M3 but before I got mine I would stop and ask a question if I saw one.

Black does look the nuts too


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I ve give her a quick wash earlier, and took some pics,

but photobucket is having a moment...and not letting me log in.

j.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice ,nothing beats black when clean


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks alittle better after a wash.....


j.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks so sleek and subtly beautiful


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice buddy. That your Speed Triple too?


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Naranja said:


> Very nice buddy. That your Speed Triple too?


No mate, bikes are my first love though, 08 R1 and
04 gixer 750

J.


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Black Suits the Gtr so much as well as it's dark character


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

r34mspec said:


> Black Suits the Gtr so much as well as it's dark character


I have a dark character and an orange car suit....what does that say about me?uke:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^^but your are something else :chuckle: something out of the ordinary in an extraordinarily way 

nah that orange suits you me thinks :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Black Beauty's Back! :clap:

Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------

